# Eclipse3.11 weiß nicht ob Java 5 oder 1.4 aktiv ist



## joogi (12. Okt 2005)

hallo,

habe Eclipse 3.11 und auch JSDK 1.5 installiert, doch wenn ich nun in Ecliopse eine neue classe aufmache und dann foreach eingebe dann erkennt er das garnicht, ich dachte foreach ist in java 5. 
..und wie kann ich nun die Dokumentation in Eclipse einbinden, so das ich diese direkt benutzen kann in Eclipse?

Vielen Dank


----------



## EagleEye (13. Okt 2005)

du mußt die src.zip einbinden für die rt.jar dann haste die Docs
sieh mal nach auf was deine Compiler einstellungen in Eclipse sind die sind vieleicht noch auf 1.4


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Okt 2005)

Das ding heißt auch "for" und _nicht_ "foreach"



```
ArrayList<String> test = new ArrayList<String>();
test.add("blah1");
test.add("blah2");
test.add("blah3");
test.add("blah4");

for(String s : test){
   System.out.println(s);
}
```


----------

